# Mooch's Recommended Batteries



## Alex (28/2/16)

Mooch's Recommended Batteries self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 36 minutes ago by Mooch315 [+1]

I'm often asked what batteries I would recommend. Here's the entire list. 

It does *not* mean I think your batteries are crap if you use ones not on this list! These are merely my personal recommendations for consistent performing and reliable batteries that can be purchased at a reasonable price.

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/moochs-recommended-batteries.7593/



......................................................................................................................................................................................................................
source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/481b4a/moochs_recommended_batteries/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 4 | Informative 2


----------

